# Privater Homeserver



## Zebra (4. April 2002)

Hallo

Ich möchte daheim ein kleines Netzwerk aufbauen. Wir haben in unserem Haushalt rund 6 PC's. Ich möchte einen Server zusammen bauen, auf den alle zugreifen können.
Ich besitze noch einen P2 233Mhz. 4GbHD. 64MbRam. Diesen würde ich gerne mit 512MB RAm und einer 160GBHD aufrüsten. 
Nun meine Frage: Ist dieser PC genug schnell um alle mit Daten zuversorgen?
Welche Hardware wäre optimal für einen Privaten Server?
Hoffe das ihr mir helfen könnt.


----------



## Psyclic (4. April 2002)

bei so nem alten system ne 160 gb hdd einzubauen ist mehr als gewagt, sprich: es wird nich funzen.

dann bau dir lieber nen raid oder scsi system zusammen mit mehreren platten


----------



## Zebra (4. April 2002)

*Homeserver*

Wie schnell sollte den der PC etwa sein und wie viel Ram ist sinvoll?


----------



## Psyclic (4. April 2002)

umsomehr ram umso besser ^^
man kann ja nie genug haben


----------



## dfd1 (5. April 2002)

Probiere zuerst mal mit nur 256 MB Ram... Falls die Ram VOLL ausgelastet sind, kannst du mehr hinzufügen. Aber bei deinem System reichen 256 wohl lange....


----------



## Floker (5. April 2002)

*Und..*

Was noch wichtig ist, verwende immer NUR 100ter netzwerkarten (selbstverständlich) Und, Swiches statt Hubs,die haben nen besseren durchsatz"
Cya all..


----------



## dave_ (7. April 2002)

fürn kleines netzwerk daheim, an dem nicht unbedingt immer 6 leute gleichzeitig files hin und her schicken, reicht nen hub auch.

und klar, ram ist wichtig, aber du wirst womöglich mit 40 gigs hdd schon probleme bekommen, bei so nem teil.
ich würde mir nen billiges elitegroup und nen duron holen, kostet zusammen vielleicht knappe 200 euro. 

Was für aufgaben hat denn der server ? 

"Mit Daten zu versorgen"  welche grössenordnung denn, und wie viel/oft/dauerbelastung ... 
wenn er nur inet router reicht nen 233er mit bisschen ram auch..


----------



## Zebra (8. April 2002)

*server*

Ich möchte durch das Netzwerk alle pcs internettauglich machen. alle pc's sollen ins netz gehen können. ansonsten brauche ich denn server damit alle divxfilme schauen können.
Was für ein duron kannst du mir empfelen?


----------



## flex (17. April 2002)

*duron ??? hau rein.....*

naja also 'n Kumpel von mir hat sich den 900er gekauft der is echt gut genug ....wobei jetzt würd ich sogar sagen  ,kauf den  1000er , der kostet grade mal schlappe 69,99 Euro und sollte allemal ausreichen !!! 



ach und die Idee mit dem Elitegroup-Board is echt super ! 

Gute Leistung für wenig Geld , einige aus meinem Bekanntenkreis haben sich des Board + Duron gekauft !   



cYa


----------



## dfd1 (18. April 2002)

Für einen Datenserver ist weniger der Prozessor wichtig, sondern eine  *schnelle*Festplatte, *schneller* Chipsatz und *genügend* Ram.


----------



## flex (18. April 2002)

ja das stimmt ! 

bin ja nur auf den Vorschlag mit dem Duron eingegangen, das sollte man sich wirklich überlegen , ob man den nicht gleich mitkauft


----------



## momohk (18. April 2002)

Also ich würde sagen deine kiste mit 256 Ram reicht vollkommen aus.

Nochmal zu dem hub.

Würde ich auf jeden fall abraten.

Denn du mußt dran denken, wenn einer ein divx kopiert, ist die leitung dicht.

Gruessle

Momo


----------



## DarkLordSilver (18. April 2002)

jop das iss wahr...der preisunterschied zwischen hub und switch iss ja nicht mehr so gross.... und was die grossen hd^s angeht...vergiss es....mehr als ne 40 wird auf dem system niemals funzen.....echt nicht...die andern haben recht kuf dir n neues board mit duron prozi....günstig und rrockt...


----------



## flex (20. April 2002)

*jo*

sag ih ja !


----------



## cassiopeia (7. Mai 2002)

jetzt frag ich mich nur was für nen server er haben will? ich hab zum beispiel nen rpoxyserver hier laufen mit 266 mhz und 32 mb ram-und das bei win2k!!!
ich rate ihm einfach win95 da biste dann auh mit 128 mb ram gut bedient-und für so ne servergeschichte ists am einfachsten...


----------

